# Keine Schmelzsicherungen



## waldy (25 März 2007)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
eine Kunde wolte Schaltschrank haben , mit zwei Ventilatoren, jede 5,6 KW ( zusammen ca. 11,2 KW )Verbrauchleistung  braucht Schaltschrank.
Nur Kunde wolte bischen Geld sparen udn will keine Schmelzsicherung vor Hauptschalter in Schaltschrank haben. Er meint , das dafür reichen die Sicherung von Verteiler.

Ist das Überhaupt so Richtig und darfman so machen?

gruß waldy


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Wenn die Zuleitung zur Unterverteilung von vorgeschalteter Sicherung geschützt ist, und die abgehenden mit geschützt werden, der Kurzschlussschutz gewährleistet ist, sollte es gehen.
Zudem bei Verlegung 4mm² Absicherung von 25A gL und einsatz von 2,5mm² zu jedem Lüfter mit 16A c Sicherungsautomat ist alles auf sicherer Seite.
Also mit cos Phi von 0.8 gerechnet würden auch 20A durchgehen, aber da dann an die VDE 0100 bBlt. 5 und 0298-4 halten.
Zudem bei 60€? geschätzt Mehrpreis sollte er nicht rumjammern. Die Anlage muß den Normen entsprechen und ab dafür. Eine Anlage wo nicht der kleinste Querschnitt geschützt ist fällt durch die Abnahme. VDE sind zwar "nur" Richtlinien, aber wenn was passiert haben sie Gesetzeskraft, also die Leitung entsprechend dimensionieren das der kleinste Querschnitt abgesichert ist, oder hingehen "dickere" Zuleitung 
und jeden Verbraucher ab da getrennt.
Bietet auch bei "überdimensionierter" Leitung dazu, das es wie eine Unterverteilung gehandhabt werden kann, also evtl. noch ein 3. "Propeller" dazu gebaut werden kann.


----------



## zotos (25 März 2007)

Wir bauen fast nie Sicherungen vor der Hauptschalter im Schaltschrank ein.

Dafür steht auf dem Typschild am Schaltschrank, im Schaltplan und in den Anschlussspezifikationen für den Kunden die Maximale größe der Vorsicherung die ist nur abhängig von dem Hauptschalter und dem verwendeten Leitungsquerschnitt von den Einspeiseklemmen an dern Haupschalter und von Hauptschalter bis an die Schicherungen von Schaltschrank oft setzen wir aber einen NH-Trenner als erste Sicherung nach dem Hauptschalter ein. Bei uns sorgt aber auch der Kunde für die Zuleitung von irgendeiner Verteilung an den Schaltschrank und schiesst diese auch dort an. Wenn wir die Zuleitung legen würden würde das aber am System auch nichts ändern.


----------



## waldy (25 März 2007)

Hi,
ich habe noch mal die Datenblatt von die Ventilatoren anchgeguckt, da steht:
5,6 KW , 
In 2,2 A, 
I (max) 11 A.


Also, jetzt die Gute Frage,

Wenn Zuleitung von Verteiler bis Schaltschrank ist 100 Meter. Deswegen Querschnitt muss großer sein , als steht in Tabelle für Normale Strömen. 
Und in Schaltschrank Kabel für Motoren ist natürlich klener , als  für Zuleitung.

Frage- was wird erst brennen- fals passiert Kutzschluss an Motoren?
Weil Leitung von Schaltschrank hat kleine Querschnit und deutlich größere Widerstand, und das kann man Teoretisch als Gute Widerstand rechnen. 

gruß waldy



gruß waldy


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Ersteinmal ist die Anlage so auszulegen, das in einem Fehlerfall gefahrbringender Zustand nicht eintreffen kann.
Also nach 0100 bBlt. 5 und 0298-4 ist bei einer Schleifenimpedanz von 300mOhm sind bei Abschaltung nach C-Charakteristik 4mm² zu verlegen, weil bei 16A 96m verlegemax. Also besser 6mm² das geht bei 16A schon bis 109m. Spannungsfall ist halt da mitunter die Frage. Der liegt bei 6mm² bei etwa 1,5-2% Spannungsverlust.
Da in Verteilungen 1 Querschnitt nach unten gegangen werden darf, wobei hier vom Strom her auch 1,5mm² reichen würde wäre "theoretisch" 4mm².
Also der Motor muß eh Geschützt werden, also dann einen Motorschutz, der auch Abschaltet, nicht nur "Meldung" an ein Schütz gibt.

Zudem das die Leitungen in der Verteilung sich nicht "weglöten" könnte da der Längenunterschied eine Rolle spielen, weil in der Verteilung zwar Ansammlung wie blöd, aber dafür relativ kurze wege im Laststromkreis.
Hoffe mal das meine Auslegung der VDE nun nicht doch das rechte Bein mehr richtung Knast geschoben hat. 

P.S: Die Häufung und Verlegeart ist hier "fast" außen vor gelassen.
 Merkte nur bei der "Hausaufgabe", das mein Projektieren etwas eingerostet ist.


----------



## waldy (26 März 2007)

Hi,

" Also der Motor muß eh Geschützt werden, also dann einen Motorschutz " - ja, nur Motor wird wider mit Schmelzsicherungen geschutz ( so will Kunde haben).
Und was passiert, wenn eine von drei Schmelzsicherungen wird Kaputt ( durch) sein, und dann Motor wird versuchen Teoretisch mit zwei Phasen laufen, wenn nicht, dann Motor bleibt stehen, und mus man nur dann abwarten bis Kurzschluss oder bis die rest von zwei Sicherungen wird fertig sein .
Laut Daten von Motor: In ist 2,2 A und I max 11 A - das ist nciht wenig.

Oder denke ich Falsch?

gruß waldy


----------



## PeterEF (26 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Laut Daten von Motor: In ist 2,2 A und I max 11 A - das ist nciht wenig.
> 
> Oder denke ich Falsch?


 
Hast Du überhaupt mal richtig nachgedacht? Ein Motor von 5,6kW kann an 3~400V nie einen Nennstrom von 2.2A haben - da stimmt was nicht.

Der Motorbemessungstrom liegt ein wenig über 11A, die passende Schmelzsicherung dürfte also gL 25A für den direkten Anlauf bzw. gL 16A für Stern/Dreieck sein.


----------



## waldy (26 März 2007)

Hi,

" Ein Motor von 5,6kW kann an 3~400V nie einen Nennstrom von 2.2A haben - da stimmt was nicht. " - das weiss ich nciht , ob das stimmt oder nicht.
Nur das sind daten von Motor , und ich habe die Daten nciht selber ausgedacht.

gruß waldy


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> " Ein Motor von 5,6kW kann an 3~400V nie einen Nennstrom von 2.2A haben - da stimmt was nicht. " - das weiss ich nciht , ob das stimmt oder nicht.
> Nur das sind daten von Motor , und ich habe die Daten nciht selber ausgedacht.
> ...



Kannst Du von den Motoren noch welche besorgen?

Also ich würde Dir eine große Menge abkaufen.

Bei den Spezifikationen spielt Geld keine Rolle!


----------



## PeterEF (26 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kannst Du von den Motoren noch welche besorgen?
> 
> Also ich würde Dir eine große Menge abkaufen.
> 
> Bei den Spezifikationen spielt Geld keine Rolle!


 

@Waldy: ich hoffe, Du bist Dir über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen Deines Handelns im Klaren? Ein brennender Schaltschrank wäre ja nicht mal das größte aller anzunehmenden Unglücke bei so einer Geschichte...

Könntest Du mal ein Bild vom Typenschild einstellen? Bezeichnen die 5,6kW die mechanische Leistung des Lüfters oder die vom Motor aufgenommene elektrische Leistung?


----------



## waldy (26 März 2007)

hi
wie kann man hier rein Bild einfügen?


----------



## waldy (26 März 2007)

ich hab ekeine Scanner , muste Foto machen


----------



## PeterEF (26 März 2007)

im ersten Bild steht ganz deutlich: IA/IN = 2.2 (also eine Verhältnisgleichung) woraus folgt:

IA = 2.2 * IN, 

in Worten: der Strom IA ist 2.2mal größer als der Strom IN. 

Dort steht *NICHT(!!!)*, das der Nennstrom 2.2A ist!


----------



## cmm1808 (26 März 2007)

Schau mal auf deine Kennlinie.
Schau mal was das ist :ein Vakuumgebläse

Erklärungen ergeben sich von selbst.

Peter war schneller.


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> im ersten Bild steht ganz deutlich: IA/IN = 2.2 (also eine Verhältnisgleichung) woraus folgt:
> 
> IA = 2.2 * IN,
> 
> ...



Schade ich hatte mich schon so auf die Lieferung von Waldy gefreut ;o)


----------



## nade (26 März 2007)

Also Imax= 11A angegeben. Hatte auch nachgerechnet gehabt, 5,6Kw ohne weitere angaben, angenommener Cos Phi von 0,8 und war rechnerrisch schon auf die 11,nochwas A gekommen. Zu Sicherungsautomaten
 die C Charakteristik hält im Anlauf das 8-10 Fache des Nennstromes aus
 als den zu Berechnung genommene 16A C macht somit den Anlaufstrom mit 128-160A kurzzeitig mit. Welcher bei voller Kanone mit 10-fachem In sogar abgedeckt wäre. Beim Anlaufverhältnis von 2,2 also 24,2A würde ein C 16A Sicherungsautomat mit etwas länger währender überlast mit 22,4 A nicht ganz eine Stunde standhalten, aber sollte die Anlaufphase damit abfangen können.
Und da fällt mir ein die Diskusion Schmelzsicherungslos hab ich schonmal in der HWK mitgehört. Schmelzsicherungslos bedeutet nicht die Leitung nicht Schützen, sondern nur das ein "Leihe" bei rausfall der Sicherung diese selbst wieder einschalten kann. Und Die Definition laut Moeller Schaltungsbuch:

```
Definition
Motorschutzschalter sind Schalter zum[B][COLOR=Black] Schalten, Schützen und Trennen[/COLOR][/B] von Stromkreisen mit vornehmlich motorischen Verbraucher.
[COLOR=Blue]Gleichzeitig schützen sie diese Motoren gegen Zerstörung durch blockierten Anlauf, Überlast, Kurzschluss [B]und[/B] Ausfall eines Außenleiters in Drehstromnetz[/COLOR].
Sie haben einen thermischen Auslöser zum Schutz der Motorwicklung (Überlastschutz) und einen elektromagnetischen Auslöser (Kurzschlussschutz)
Folgende Zusatzausrüstung lassen sich an Motorschutzschalter anbauen:
- Unterspannungsauslöser
- Arbeitsstromauslöser
- Hilfsschalter
- Auslösemelder
```
Also wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, haben diese Motorschutzschalter einen Kurzschlussschaltvermögen von 10 kA und erfüllen somit dann die Funktion einer Schmelzsicherung oder Sicherungsautomaten.
Also kein Motorschutzrelaise sondern einen Motorschutz verbauen, und somit ist die Leitung zum Motor auch mit gegen Überlast und Kurzschluss geschützt.
Denke aber der Kundenwunsch ohne Schmelzsicherungen soll nur die Bediehnbarkeit erleichtern.


----------



## PeterEF (26 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Schade ich hatte mich schon so auf die Lieferung von Waldy gefreut ;o)


 
Evt. findest Du ja hier in der Zwischenzeit geeignete Produkte: http://www.evert.de/

@nade: 





> Schmelzsicherungslos bedeutet nicht die Leitung nicht Schützen, sondern nur das ein "Leihe" bei rausfall der Sicherung diese selbst wieder einschalten kann.


 
Könntest du diesen Satz für einen schlichten Verstand bitte übersetzen?


----------



## nade (26 März 2007)

Schmelzsicherungslos bedeutet nicht die Leitung nicht Schützen<-- Soll heißen, das keine Schmelzsicherungen genutzt werden um die Leitung zu schützen, aber es nicht davon befreit die Leitung vor Überlastung oder Kurzschluss zu schützen.
nur das ein "Leihe" bei rausfall der Sicherung diese selbst wieder einschalten kann.<-- es Bedarf keiner Schmelzsicherungspatronen, wo wie schonmal erwähnt wurde auch weil öfter kaputt gegangen mal Kurzerhand aus Aluminium oder sonst Metall eine Sicherung nachgebaut wurde die im Fehlerfalle unkaputtbar ist.
Also keine rumfliegenden Schmelzsicherungseinsätze, keine unter Spannung stehenden Teile "einfach" berührbar (wobei da auch schon Mutwilligkeit bei Neozeed oder Diazeed vorliege muß).


----------



## PeterEF (26 März 2007)

*!* : das hat jetzt kaum mehr mit der Ausgangsfrage zu tun....

Nachdem ich einen altersmäßig der PISA-Generation näher stehenden Kollegen interviewt habe, einigten wir uns darauf nicht 'Leihe' im Sinne von Leiharbeiter sondern 'Laie' im Sinne von Laienschauspielschar sei gemeint; hier also ein elektrotechnischer Laie. 

Bereits in diesem Diskussionsstrang ( http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11918&highlight=schaltschrank ) wurde klar, das dies im Sinne der VDE und der berufsgenossenschaftlichen Vorschriften zur Verhütung von Elektrounfällen falsch ist: ein Laie hat nix zu suchen in abgeschlossenen elektrischen Betriebsräumen, wozu auch ein Schaltschrank zählt. 

Jemand hatte dort auch zugesagt, mal die entsprechenden Stellen in der Norm nachzuschlagen (Wie gehts eigentlich maxi?).


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi,
Ok, Ok,
1:0 , sie habe es gewonen 

"Zitat von *zotos* 

 
_Schade ich hatte mich schon so auf die Lieferung von Waldy gefreut ;o) "- ah, keine Sorge, schickt mir bitte Motor mit Stator,ich mache drauf selber neue Wicklung mit 4 mm , dann bekommst du Motor mit 100 A Nennstrom und 0 KW Leistung  _


_Und noch eine Frage, _
_mit welche Spannung muss man heute Steuerung einbauen mit 230 V oder 24 v ?_

_Ich ahbe irgendwo gelesen, das nach neue VDE Vorsrschrieften, Normaleweise muss man Steuerung auf 24 V einbauen, Kunde will sparen , und ganze Steuerung ( ausser Regler) mit 230 V  proektieren lassen. Ist das Normal für heute?_

_gruß waldy_


----------



## PeterEF (27 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> _Ist das Normal für heute?_


 
Das frage ich mich auch gerade 

Es gab früher (vor 1998 ) wohl mal die Regel, das bei mehr als fünf Spulen eine Steuerspannung von 24V zu verwenden ist. In der aktuellen Fassung der VDE 0113 ist das anders formuliert. Gefordert wird nun die galvanische Trennung der Steuerspannung (durch Steuertrafo, genormte Netzteile).

Verzichtet werde kann darauf bei einfachen Anlagen (nur ein Motorstarter, nicht mehr als zwei außenliegende Steuerelemente) oder aber wenn die Steuerung gar nicht der VDE 0113 unterliegt.

Warum fragst Du nicht einfach beim Hersteller nach einer Referenzschaltung, ich dächte mal sowas von der Firma Fischbach in der Hand gehabt zu haben?


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hallo,
es geht nicht nur um die zwei Motoren, sondern um ganze Heiz-Regel-Steuerung.
Ich muss Steuerung für Belüftungsanlage bauen, da sind ca. 8 -10 Steurung Schützte in Steuerung drin,plus zwei Motor Schutze, 4 differenz-Luftdrick-Sensoren, u.s.w. 
Und diese ganze Sache mein Chef will auf 230 V Spannug einbauen lassen, ohne Trenntrafo !
Er sagte, wir müssen das Geld sparen.

Ich habe erst Steuerung auf 24 V hergestellt.
Nur Chef sagte, das Schutze 24 V sind teuer als 230 V und deswegen er will ganze Steuerung in Schaltschrank auf 230 V haben, ohne Getrennte Trafo, nur zwischen Verteiler und Steuerung in Schaltschrank, er wolte eine Schmelzsicherung verlegen.

Deswegen ich stelle Frage hier.

Nur wenn was passiert und später wird festgestelt das Schaltschrank ist nicht nach Normen gebuat uns Schaltplan ist auch nicht nach Normen gezeichnet (z.B. ohne Galvanische Trennung der Steuerspannung )-
wer ist dafür Verantwortlich.
Mein Chef oder ich ?
Mein Chef  kann auch später sagen - das er hat mir das NICHT gesagt! 


Oder ich muss an Chef sagen, das solche Scheisse mache ich nicht? Dann kann sein, das ich verliere Arbeit.
Oder Chef muss das Schriftlich für mich diese Aufgabe geben, das er will haben Steuerung auf 230 V und ohne Trenntrafo ?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (27 März 2007)

Ich sehe eigentlich kein grundsätzliches Problem eine Anlage ohne Steuertrafo zu bauen.
In vielen Schaltschränken ist die Steuerspannung zwar über einen Trafo erzeugt, 
aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht "galvanisch" getrennt, weil ja die Sekundärseite auch letzten Endes
wieder geerdet ist.
Andererseits ein Trafo für ca. 15 Verbraucher, davon 10 Schütze kann doch nun wirklich
nicht die Welt kosten.

Allerdings musst du deine Stromkreise schon irgendwie absichern, damit 
solche Fragen wie "was brennt zuerst" gar nicht erst entstehen.

Zu deiner Haftungsfrage, was ist dein Chef Heizungsbauer, Lüftungsbauer, Elektromeister?
Je nach dem was er ist, dürfte das auch deine persönliche Haftung beeinflussen.
Ich hoffe doch das du wenigstens eine abgeschlossene Lehre in einem Elektroberuf hast?!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PeterEF (27 März 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich sehe eigentlich kein grundsätzliches Problem eine Anlage ohne Steuertrafo zu bauen.
> In vielen Schaltschränken ist die Steuerspannung zwar über einen Trafo erzeugt,
> aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht "galvanisch" getrennt, weil ja die Sekundärseite auch letzten Endes
> wieder geerdet ist.


 
Aber ich sehe da ein Problem:

Für alle Anlagen, die der DIN VDE 0113/EN 60204-1 unterliegen, gilt definitiv: *Steuerstromkreise müssen galvanisch von Hauptstromkreisen getrennt sein*. Das ein Pol der Steuerspannung mit PE verbunden ist, dient der Erkennung von Fehlern, fehlt diese Verbindung muß eine Isolationsüberwachung der Steuerstromkreise her. 

@waldy: an Deiner Stelle würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Wenn nicht: laß es Dir von Deinem Chef schriftlich geben, such Dir jemanden der sich auskennt und vor allen Dingen stelle erstmal fest, welchen Normen/Vorschriften etc. für die zu projektierende Anlage gelten


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi,
ja, ich bin Energieanlagenelektroniker von Beruf und habe noch Lehrgang als Mechatroniker.
Und ich habe irgendwo es schon gelesen, das anch neue VDE Steuerung muss nur auf 24 V bauen.

Und deswegen ich mache schon Sorge, wenn ich selber nach Hinweis vion Chef muss schon solche Schaltschränke bauen.

" Allerdings musst du deine Stromkreise schon irgendwie absichern, damit 
solche Fragen wie "was brennt zuerst" gar nicht erst entstehen. " - na ja, aber wenn Chef sagte, das wir müssen die Schmelzicherung z.B. vor Hauptschalter nicht einbauen (Kunde muss selber die Sicherung berchenn und in seine Verteiler einbauen) , am Motor rechen nur drei Schmelzsicherung ( muss man sparen) u.s.w. -  dann ich denke mir schon was anderes, auf jeden Fall in meine Sinn das ist nicht Normal.

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (27 März 2007)

Ich habe noch keinen Schaltschrank gebaut, bzw. einen gesehen,
bei dem eine Sicherung VOR dem Hauptschalter gewesen wäre,
außer halt irgendwo in der Unterverteilung.
Dein Kunde muß die Sicherung nicht berechnen, das schreibst du ihm vor,
im Sinne des Nennstroms deiner Schaltanlage.
Was dein Kunde dann berechnen muss ist der Querschnitt den er bei der Länge zwischen UV und deinem Schaltschrenk,
für den zulässigen Spannungsfall in Verbindung mit DEINEM angegebenen Nennstrom benötigt.

Für die Steuerspannung, die Motore benötigst du sowieso Sicherungen und/oder Motorschutzschalter.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi

@MSB
" Ich habe noch keinen Schaltschrank gebaut, bzw. einen gesehen,
bei dem eine Sicherung VOR dem Hauptschalter gewesen wäre," - ah du arme Anfänger 

" Dein Kunde muß die Sicherung nicht berechnen, das schreibst du ihm vor,
im Sinne des Nennstroms deiner Schaltanlage." - das sagte cih auch , nur cheft sagte, nein , das ist nciht unsere aufgabe, Kunde das muss selber machen.


@MSB willst du vielleicht an diese Firma sich bewerben, damit kanst du deine Erfahrung erweitern?


gruß waldy


----------



## TommyG (27 März 2007)

Ich finde,

was sauber durchgeplantes und vor allem VDE- mäßiges ist immer 'billiger' als irgendwelche Huddelkacke. Wenn die den BMW vom 'Alten' wegpfänden, weil durch den Pfusch was abgefackelt ist, DAS ist teuer, und kostet dann auch sicher den einen oder anderen (deinen...) Job. Kannst ihm das ja so erklären.... 

Zu Motoren und Schmelzsicherungen: 
Mir ist da fies vor..
Wenn die Sicherung das einzige Element ist, was schützen soll... nöö, würd ich nicht machen. Meine Wahl wäre nen ordentlicher Motorschutzschalter, da ist Leitungsschutz, Phasenausfallschutz und saubere allpolige Trennung im Fehlerfall mit drin. DAS ist gut und billig !! 

Einer von den beiden Großen (Siemens, KM) hat imho sogar welche, die sich 'Plug'n' Play mäßig ausstöpseln lassen. Da hat man dann noch die sichtbare galvanische Trennung direkt mit dabei. Und reicht nen normaler MS- Schalter. Wenn der Schrank zu ist, kann da auch kein Arsch dran rumfummeln.

Mach vielleicht einzelne Steuersicherungen vor jeden Kreis, dann kannst Du selektiv aus- und mit dem MS- Schalter freischalten und die Kosten auch relativ wenig.

Greetz


----------



## MSB (27 März 2007)

@Waldy
Eine Frage, heißt das dann, du verdrahteste den Schaltschrank einfach mal 
mit 185mm2 aufwärts,  bzw. mindestenst ein 800A Sammelschienensystem,
man weiß ja nie...
Weil du ja nicht weißt wie dein Kunde deine Anlage absichert?
Viel Spaß bei den heutigen Kupferpreisen.

Im Prinzip bestimmst du mit deinem Verdrahtungsquerschnitt ab Einspeiseklemmen,
den von dir ausgewählten Hauptschalter, dem evtl. vorhandenen Sammelschienensystem,
und nicht zuletzt mit dem was du an Leistung benötigst,
wie hoch dein Schaltschrank maximal abgesichert werden darf, bzw. wie hoch er abgesichert
werden muss, um einen sicheren Betrieb zu gewährleisten.

Nein ich werde mich sicher nicht irgendwo bewerben und bei so einer seltsamen Firma schon gleich gar nicht.

Und wie viele Schaltschränke hast du schon gesehen wo die Einspeisung des Schaltschranks erst
im Schaltschrank selbst abgesichert ist?

Es gibt zwar gelegentlich mal Sicherungen die Ihren Strom vor dem Hauptschalter beziehen,
z.B. Service-Steckdosen, das wars dann aber auch schon.

Und wenn es an 60€ für ein paar Motorschutzschalter, bzw. ~60€ für einen Steuertrafo scheitert,
lass es einfach sein, dann machst du wenigstens keinen Fehler.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi,
na ja,
das war meine neue Stelle, ud warscheinlich ich muss dann jetzt was neues suchen.

" Im Prinzip bestimmst du mit deinem Verdrahtungsquerschnitt ab Einspeiseklemmen " - na ja, in diese Fall bestimmt nur alles mein Chef ( oder schon nciht meine ? ).

Erste Schaltplan ích habe mit 24 V Steuerung, Motorschutzschalter, Sicherugen vor Hauptschalter gemacht.

Nur Chef hat das alles Weg gestrichen und sagte das ich muss so machen ( ohne nichts). 

Nun ich denke mir jetzt, bin ich bei Falsche Firma eingetroffen?

Das , wie will Chef habe, Falsch ist- weiss cih selber , nur ich kann dafür auch nichts machen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Falcon4 (27 März 2007)

@Waldy
beende diesen Leidensweg, und such Dir einen vernünftigen Chef(wenn es denn solche gibt) auch wenn der Arbeitsmarkt gerade nicht sprüht vor Stellen! Danach kanns Du besser schlafen, ich weiß wovon ich spreche!
Ich musste auch schon eine Anlage ausliefern ohne prüfen zu dürfen da CHef meinte das macht doch heute eh keiner mehr.  Gott sei dank , habe ich für nix unterschrieben. Naja doch meine von mir eingereichte Kündigung habe ich Unterschrieben:twisted:


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi Falcon,
Ok, dann beenden wir diese Diskussion und ich werde versuchen wieder was zu finden.

" Danach kanns Du besser schlafen, ich weiß wovon ich spreche! " - diese Gefüll hast nicht du allene , glaub mir.

Also, danke an alle für Beiträge, bis nächste mal 

gruß waldy


----------



## PeterEF (27 März 2007)

Sag mal waldy, bist Du ganz ganz sicher, dass Du uns hier nicht ein wenig auf dem Arm nimmst?


----------



## cmm1808 (27 März 2007)

Hallo,

das Gefühl habe ich nicht.

Schlimmer-ich denke hier ist ein "Billigheimer" oder 
ein "Seelenverkäufer" am Werk-meine Lohnunternehmer mit 4€ Stundenlohn.
Ist mal eine Annnahme.

Ich selber halte von solchen Firmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


Sollte hier aber ein "normaler" Handwerksbetrieb mitmischen, ist nur zu hoffen, daß sich dieser bald in den ewigen Jagdgründen der Insolvenz begibt.

@waldy
Du bist uns noch eine Antwort schuldig:
IN WELCHER BRANCHE MACHT MAN SOLCH EINEN MURKS?????
Nenn keinen Namen, nur die Branche

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Sag mal waldy, bist Du ganz ganz sicher, dass Du uns hier nicht ein wenig auf dem Arm nimmst?



Das wäre das kleinere Übel.


----------



## nade (27 März 2007)

Also habe zwar noch keine Monsteranlagen gehabt, aber schon in der Ausbildungszeit mich geweigert was in Betrieb zu nehmen, was mir nicht sicher vorkam. Z.B. auf ein 30m langes 5*1,5mm² mal so " notlösungsmäßige 63A NH´s. War zwar nach dem einwand immernoch zu hoch mit 35A, aber wenigstens hätte sich das Provisorium nicht so hoch dauerbelasten gelassen, mal von ab das der Kurzschlussstrom auch kleiner gewesen wär.
Als Elektriker (welche Richtung auch immer) steht man so schon mit dem einen Fuß im Knast und mit dem Anderen im Grab.
Lieber mit plausiebler Begründung geweigert und eine Kündigung eingefangen, als das die Gebäude evtl noch mit Personenschaden abfackeln unds heißt... neh ich hab nur gesagt schmelzsicherungslos, aber nicht unabgesichert.
Für die Motorleitungen und der Motor weil bestimmt kleinerer Querschnitt als zuleitung zum Schaltschrank wenn nicht 24V oder Trenntrafo dann aber mindestens Motorschutzschalter. Daher ja auch die Zitierung aus dem Moeller Schaltungsbuch.
Die Zuleitung zur UV/Schaltschrank dafür ist dann wiederum der Kunde bzw das Andere beauftragte Unternehmen verantwortlich. Wie schon geschrieben DU gibst an welcher Strom und Spannungsabfall die Anlage braucht, dann muß er entsprechend die Zuleitung absichern.
*nachtrag* ABER die Abgangsleitungen zu den Motoren würd ich nicht ohne zumindest einen Motorschutzschalter, kein Relaise, absichern.
gibt dein Chef für diese Anlage seine Unterschrift oder wer? Weil wenn selber ok, aber dann würd ich mich mindestens schriftlich Absichern, das bedenken an die Betriebssicherheit bestanden, weil wenn wiedererwartend was passiert bist DU nacher der der die Zeche zahlen darf, dann kramt er deine ersten Pläne raus und sagt ich habs so genehmigt. Ohne Zeugen stehst du dann glaub nimmer gut da. Leichtsinn ist/war mein 2.Name aber das zu hoch gepokert und zu hohes Risiko. Die Anlage läuft vielleicht 10 Jahre fehlerfrei, keiner kann sich mehr an die Sicherheitsbedenken erinnern nur an den der sie geplant und gebaut hat. *nachtragende*


----------



## waldy (27 März 2007)

Hi,

" @waldy
Du bist uns noch eine Antwort schuldig:
IN WELCHER BRANCHE MACHT MAN SOLCH EINEN MURKS?????
Nenn keinen Namen, nur die Branche " - sagen wir so, Heizung-Luftungs-Regelung.

Meine Chef baut Steuerung für Heizung und Luftug für Gebäude.

Obwohl ich arbeite nur auf Basis 400 eur, aber ich muss dafür Schaltplan erstellen, Schaltschrank bauen und bei Kunde einbauen und in Betrieb nehmen.

gruß waldy


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> " @waldy
> Du bist uns noch eine Antwort schuldig:
> ...



Das sind die Firmen die man Preislich nicht schlagen kann ;o(


----------



## MSB (27 März 2007)

@cmm
Das zeigt mir das du noch nie eine HLK-Anlage gesehen hast.
Ich will jetzt nicht soweit gehen das die unvorschriftsmäßig wären,
aber abgesehen von der schweineteuren Regelungstechnik, die
sich meistens Firmen ala Kieback + Peter, Landis + Staefa (Siemens), Johnson usw.
einheimsen ist der Rest im Regelfall ziemlich billig gebaut und ausgeführt.
Man könnte auch sagen eingespart was nicht ums verrecken sein muß.

Das ist jetzt mal ein besonders extremer Vertreter aus dieser Branche.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (27 März 2007)

Bzw. warscheinlich nur knapp verfehlt, aber der Cheff so ein schmieriger Bolzen ist, das er die "dicke" Kohle einfährt auf kosten der Betriebssicherheit, der Löhne, und der Arbeitssicherheit.
Es lebe Neuw Deumerika. Also wenn die Anlage für China ist oki mach, aber für Kunden der sie hier Verbaut un in Betrieb nehmen will... lass es.. ein Ackermann veruntreut Millionen, aber DU als "Pöpel auf der Straße" bekommt RAF´ler Strafen, wenn was passiert.

[ironie]Schlag ihm doch mal vor an einem Heizkessel an Thermostaten einzusparen... passieren tut da eh nie was... wofür Überthemeraturabschaltung...[/ironie]


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Bzw. warscheinlich nur knapp verfehlt, aber der Cheff so ein schmieriger Bolzen ist, das er die "dicke" Kohle einfährt auf kosten der Betriebssicherheit, der Löhne, und der Arbeitssicherheit.
> Es lebe Neuw Deumerika. Also wenn die Anlage für China ist oki mach, aber für Kunden der sie hier Verbaut un in Betrieb nehmen will... lass es.. ein Ackermann veruntreut Millionen, aber DU als "Pöpel auf der Straße" bekommt RAF´ler Strafen, wenn was passiert.
> 
> Schlag ihm doch mal vor an einem Heizkessel an Thermostaten einzusparen... passieren tut da eh nie was... wofür Überthemeraturabschaltung...




Für die Abschlussbemerkung solltest Du noch die [IRONIE] Tags nutzen!


----------



## cmm1808 (28 März 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @cmm
> Das zeigt mir das du noch nie eine HLK-Anlage gesehen hast.
> 
> -Auch wir setzen in unserem Unternehmen solche Anlagen ein.
> ...


 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @cmm
> Das zeigt mir das du noch nie eine HLK-Anlage gesehen hast.
> Ich will jetzt nicht soweit gehen das die unvorschriftsmäßig wären,
> aber abgesehen von der schweineteuren Regelungstechnik, die
> ...



Auch ich habe eine solche Anlage mir noch nie genau angeschaut. Hätte aber beinahe mal in der Branche einen Job angenommen... da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt ;o)

 Wenn in einer Branche die Preise kaputtgemacht wurden ist es schwer da was "ordentliches" anzubieten dann ist man eben nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig. 

 In dem Bereich Haustechnik sprechen ja oft auf keine Instandhalter sondern nur der Hausmeister mit (der meistens kein Elektriker ist) und da fehlt es dem Entscheider eben an fachlicher Beratung aus den eigenen Reihen.


----------

